# Buying a jenny ready to drop..HELP



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

I was looking for a donkey and spoke with a lady that has some Jenny's for sale that are bred and are actually ready to drop any time. I am a little concerned that the move would be stressful.
Also I was not looking for a mini as my Donkey is not so another concern is that he would be to rough playing with them. He is a gelding but puts some good bite marks on the horses. I would be able to keep them seperate for a while but concerned about long term.. She did tell me that the ones she would show me are bigger than the small mini's> I think she said 44 inches??
Also if this Jenny does not know me, will she even let me near the baby.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it depends on the temperment of the jenny if she will let you near her baby.
I would want if already foaled, so that if there was problems, it would not be your problem. Why is she selling them so close to foaling date ? 
Your donk gelding may not like the baby, and the only way to know if two animals are going to get along is have them next to each other for a while before combining into one pen, then they will still have some issues about who is the Boss, a foal could get injured in this scrap.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I would not buy a jenny that close to dropping for the reasons posted above- anything can go so wrong in this situation.. unless she is used to havin strangers around when shes foalin- shes not gonna want you around because to her youre s stranger- that is dangerous for you. I wouldnt really want her in the trailer either that heavily in foal- just seems stressful- less so than tryin to load her and loose foal though.. if shes friendly go for it.. shell let you around the foal eventually- it can just be dangerous for you both really..

Not to make ya mad but your john sounds very aggressive- i wouldnt even have him around my horses let alone a foal.

44inches aint a mini.. found a helpful height requirement chart for ya..

Breeds & Size In the U.S., donkeys are classified by size. They are measured at the withers (shoulder):

Miniature Mediterranean Donkeys 36” or less

Standard Donkeys Small Standard 36 – 40” 

Standard 40 – 48” 

Large Standard 48 – 54” 
for Jennets 48 – 56” for Jacks

Mammoth Donkeys 54” and up 
for Jennets 56” and up for Jacks


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

donkeys play very roughly. It's not uncommon for them to bite their herd mates quite hard along the neck & rump. I personally would not introduce a jenny about to foal or a newborn to a stange adult donk. I would seperate them until the baby is weaned. I would try to get as much info on the temperment of the jenny. She may be willling to let you near her foal, she may try to kill you for going near it. Keep us updated if you do get her. Baby donks are the most amazing, trusting little things you have ever met!


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree with you guys and I even told the lady that I was afraid it would be stressful but she was not concerned. That worries me. I think you guys are right. It would be better to wait until she foals. On the other hand makes you wonder what kind of care her Jenny's are receiving. 

So far as Homer, he is not aggressive at all but he does play hard. His neck is like steel and the horses necks are not. They love to play with him but I am afraid he would be to rough for a mini. Also no way would I put a new equine in with the others without some "over the fence time" and then supervised meetings. Would not put a baby in with the herd either for a while but from what you guys have said sounds like it would be risky anyway. I really wanted a baby but I guess that is just selfish.

I did find a white Jenny, 1 yr old, at an adoption place. She is a standard but the lady said she was small. Also she said that before they got her she ate something and had a reaction. They had her treated by a Vet and apparently her hair fell out but is growing back now. Do white donkey's have skin problems or is this likely just a one time thing?

One last question. Although Homer is friends with my horses, grooms and plays with them I was considering getting him a friend more like himself He seems happy but I want to make sure. Do you guys think that a dokey can be happy with just horses as buddies?
Also do you think if I get him a friend would they 
seperate themselves from the horses. that would be sad for my Hafie as he and Homer are best buds


Thanks to all of you for your advice and concern. I would appreciate any other comments and suggestions.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

44 inches is standard size.. just a hand on the smaller size.

Is it an ivory donkey? (Blue eyes) or is it a spotted donkey? (Compair to a paint horse) i dont think theyre more prone to skin problems-- just curious. Coulda just been an allergic reaction to somethin? Id dig more into depths on that one!

Donkeys can be happy as guardians for Horses, goats, cattle, alpaca, etcetra.. I dont think they need one of their own to enjoy their life- it makes them happy having a herd to guard.. remember them aint your horses theyre his! :lol: many people here have a single donkey with their herds of what ever to keep the coyotes from eatin them.. they dont like dogs.


----------

